# Evolution is amazing



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My daughter bought some Atlas moth caterpillars from a butterfly sanctuary in Wales when we were on our holidays. She persuaded me to look after two of them. They were tiny to start with at just a few mm long and maybe eat half a privet bush leaf in a day... Native of South East Asia ...










(Click to enlarge photos)

Very easy to look after in a take away food container. They did grow however and required a fresh privet sprig every day and a change of kitchen roll paper.










Like some Dr Who monster in close up with amazing multiple legs with tiny hairs to give grip. Once attached to your finger they were difficult to remove and required careful persuasion.










They grew to quite a size as you can see next to a 2p piece.










They were voracious munching through privet like there was no tomorrow.










I'd give them five sprigs at night to find five twigs in the morning! They'd only stop eating when shedding their skin - which they'd eat too.










Eventually, when raids to a local privet bush were getting embarrassing they spun a cocoon around themselves.










Turning themselves into a used tea bag. They go through a liquid phase apparently and reassemble themselves 










By this time they were housed in a much larger perspex box.



















At this point they could have hatched out in a few weeks or next year apparently so I put them under the table. There was no activity for some time and I became resigned to them taking a while.

Then one evening I suddenly noticed that the dried up privet sprigs seemed a bit different and saw this...




























Amazing golden antennas..










And furry body...










Unfortunately this one was already "old" as far as mouths go as I'd missed the initial hatching. I was mortified I'd missed the event. They only live about two weeks on their reserved stored water and fat. They don't eat or drink as they have no mouth parts.

I was hoping the first one would survive long enough to meet the second one which was kicking in it's tea bag when disturbed. I put the box next to the heater to encourage it and went out on my bike one night. When I came back this is what I saw:



















I introduced it to the older one. They both vibrated and raised a feeler to each other but then flapped away - possibly because they were both females - difficult to see on my Turkish rug - which it's what they look like!










Here's the new one in all its glory sat on my coffee table leg with a full at least 10" wingspan (I must measure it!). It has transparent sections to it's wings which help it blends into the background.










It also has evolved snake heads on the tips of its wings to ward of predators.










The first one has now expired but the second flew out of the box during the night and is now perched on my wall.



















Amazing


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Amazing & Wonderful.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Incredible mate, absolute things of beauty!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Really great photos thanks for sharing, fabulous colours.


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great photographic record.

My wife and daughter (who loves moths) were impressed for the the first time ever, by me viewing a online car forum!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Brilliant and thanks for sharing 8) 
Will have to share with the wife when she is back tomorrow.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Great post mate. You should consider giving Attenborough a run for his money on the BBC


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ab fab john, 
thanks for sharing indeed, i agree about evolution, eg just where does the snake head come from? 
what causes these and other creatures to mimic others? astounding 8)

BTW how long was the full 'life span ' ?

Does your daughter know what happened to the two caterpillars she asked you to look after :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ian,

My daughter has been keeping in close contact. Her's are rattling in their cocoons and her friends in halls are all keen and have been popping into her room to see. They were all fascinated by the caterpillars.

The life cycle from eggs take 10 to 14 days to hatch.The caterpillars will eat for five to seven weeks.The pupa will develop into a moth in maybe three weeks but can take months depending on temperature and environment. The moth will live for a week or maybe a little longer depending on temperature and activity.

Males fly around at night looking for females but the females only need to move to find a place to lay eggs. As there's no male there probably won't be much movement until she lays dud eggs anyway.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I spoke too soon as she seems to have been busy during the night laying eggs...










I found her hiding in a corner. Very keen on having her photo taken after a flap about the room. Very teddy bear like padded features.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Amazing and fascinating. Stunning pics John.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very impressive specimens. Can you imagine waking up in the night and finding one of those perched on the end of your nose.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow. They are lovely!

Probably not a good idea for us with our cats though...


----------

